# Filter, fish, and new tank....



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Okay. One guy told me to get a new tank for my new g/f. They are common (calico) goldfish. He said I need to get a 40 gallon tank. Yikes. But temporarily, I have a 10-gal. to stick them in. Currently they are in a 5.5 gal. w/ an undergravel filter. But the tank is shaped kind of wierd. (It is like a regular rectangular tank but the two front corners are flat so that makes it a six-sided tank.) Anyway, the filter came with the tank as a set so it is conformed to that shape. I was wondering if I can put that filter in the botton of the 10-gall even though it is half as small and not the same shape.

Thanks for the input. (How long do I have before they have to have the 40-gal.? Or could they do with a 15-20 gal. They are only two and one is considerably smaller than the other which is wierd.)


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

hey awesome... ur actually listening to my suggestions. im not exactly sure on how long youll be able to house them in the 10, but it wont buy you a whole lot of time. ill leave that to the goldfish experts :wink: You dont necassarily have to get a 40, but i would recommend it. a 30-35 gallon would work i think if you did regular water changes. goldfish tend to be very messy.


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree. Try to get them out of the 10 gallon soon. Common goldfish are what you usually think of goldfish, with one fin on the back. I rescued a common from a friend last halloween. I put him in a 10 gallon by himself for the winter. When I got him he was 1.5" long (only body). I gave him to a friend with a pond last month. He was over 6" long (just body length). That is how fast they can grow. If you can do a 40 gallon great, if not try to get as big as a tank as you can afford. 

The underground filter will not work if it doesn't fit the tank. You might want to look into a HOB (hang on back) filter. One good kind is Aquaclear. They are resonable and work well. Always get a filter that is made for a tank bigger than the tank. Goldfish are very messy fish and need the extra filtration. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks so much "blb" and "Pac-man." I was looking into the HOB fliters and I'll go with that. The nice thing is the tanks are on sale at the pet store now so I guess that I'll get their new tank on this coming Friday and put them in on Sunday since that will be my first opportunity.

I will be sure to update...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

so are they common goldfish or fancy two finned?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

They are fancys lexus... just be sure that your new tank doesn't go through an ammonia and nitrite spike. "new tank syndrome" is the biggest killer of fish.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

whats going on now M&M?? give us an update!!! :wink:


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey, guys. I am totally depressed.
Anjalie died this morning. She was acting wierd yesterday and she was dead this morning. But I think she was sick when I got her because she always acted kind of strange. Sha Ruhk is doing okay though.


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh and they....I mean Sha Ruhk is a common goldfish, not fancy. (If fancy means two-finned.)


----------



## blb (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm sorry anjalie died. She probably was sick and then the transfer was too much for her.


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Maybe......

I hope nothing happens to Sha Ruhk too. If something did, I would not get fish again.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Dont get too discouraged! :console:


----------



## M&MKhan (Apr 30, 2005)

Sha Ruhk is doing AWESOME, y'all. I am so pleased. I changed the tank today and he is acting even more happy than usual. Thanks for being nice about Anjalie.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Good luck!


----------

